# μπάχαλο, μπαχαλάκηδες



## nickel (Dec 14, 2008)

Δυο λέξεις αναζητούν μετάφραση.

Μεταφράσματα του _μπάχαλου_ στα λεξικά: mess, muddle, confusion, mayhem, chaos, snafu, fuck-up. 
Για το «έγινε (το) μπάχαλο», all hell broke loose. (Αλλά δέχεται βελτιώσεις.)
Για το «κάνατε μπάχαλο το νήμα», θα έφτανε ένα «You have made a (total) mess of the thread».

Τώρα όμως έχουμε και τους *μπαχαλάκηδες* (rioters; hellraisers;) που αναζητούν μετάφραση.

Από το slang.gr:
*μπάχαλο*:
1. Τα επεισόδια που γίνονται σε πορείες ή στα γήπεδα που δεν έχουν κάποιο νόημα ή ιδιαίτερο στόχο και απλά προκαλούν αναστάτωση.
_– Και ενώ είχε συμφωνηθεί πως η πορεία θα είναι ειρηνική, αρχίζουν κάτι πιτσιρικάδες τα μπάχαλα και σπάνε μια στάση λεωφορείου και κάτι καρτοτηλέφωνα. Ορμήσαν τα ΜΑΤ και πήραν όλη την πορεία στο κυνήγι._
2. Οι αναρχικοί.
_– Άσε ρε, πήγα στο πάρτυ και ήταν τίγκα στο μπάχαλο μέσα._​
*μπαχαλάκης*
Θηλ. *μπαχαλάκισσα*
Αυτός ή αυτή που συμμετέχει σε επεισόδια, που προκαλεί καταστροφές κατά τη διάρκεια μιας πορείας.​
Εκτενής αναφορά στον όρο από τον Τάκη Καμπύλη στην Καθημερινή της 1/6/2008:

*Οι «μπαχαλάκηδες» στη μάχη*

Για πρώτη φορά ο χαρακτηρισμός «οι μπάχαλοι» ακούστηκε στη δεκαετία του ’80 από Έλληνες φοιτητές στη Pουμανία. Αναφέρονταν κυρίως σε Άραβες φοιτητές στην ίδια χώρα. H συμπεριφορά τους χαρακτηριζόταν από την αδυναμία τους να ενταχθούν σε όρους και πλαίσια που ήταν ξένα με τον τρόπο που καταλάβαιναν τον κόσμο. Κι αυτό δεν οφειλόταν σε κάποια ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά, αλλά μάλλον σε μια ιδιαίτερα φυγόπονη διάθεση να ανταποκριθούν στα στοιχειώδη που ζητούσε ακόμη και ένα αναξιόπιστο πανεπιστήμιο, όπως τα ρουμανικά εκείνης της εποχής.

Σήμερα οι «μπαχαλάκηδες» είναι ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα στο ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο. Με κουκούλες ή χωρίς (ανάλογα την περίπτωση) φαίνεται πως πλέον ετοιμάζονται για τον τελευταίο γύρο.

Χωρίς να είναι πολύ σίγουρο το ιστορικό του προσδιορισμού τους, είναι πάντως σήμερα ιδιαίτερα αναγνωρίσιμοι ως τέτοιοι. H χρονιά που τους έφερε στο κέντρο των εξελίξεων ήταν η περυσινή, όταν αρκετές πορείες διαμαρτυρίας καπελώθηκαν από βίαιες παρεκτροπές. H πολιτική κάλυψη που θεώρησαν ότι απέκτησαν τότε (κυρίως από τον ΣYN) διαδραμάτισε σημαντικό ρόλο ιδίως σε σχολές της Aθήνας της Θεσσαλονίκης και σε τμήματα του «Κρήτης». Έτσι, από το περιθώριο των φοιτητικών δράσεων, βρέθηκαν περίπου να διεκδικούν σήμερα ρόλο βασικού παίκτη. Μάλιστα, μερικές φορές έχουν καταφέρει να εισχωρήσουν και στα ΕΑΑΚ, την άλλη δυναμική μειοψηφία στις σχολές.

Οι «μπαχαλάκηδες» εμφανίστηκαν ιδιαίτερα δυναμικά μετά την αλλαγή κυβέρνησης, το 2004, ένα κράμα αριστερισμού και αναρχισμού που όμως το κύριο χαρακτηριστικό του είναι η βία. Oι «μπαχαλάκηδες» είναι ισχυροί επειδή είναι βίαιοι.

Είναι (ιδεολογικά) παιδιά του κρατικίστικου λαϊκισμού του ’80, ο οποίος ωστόσο δεν εκφράζει σήμερα γι’ αυτούς κάποιου είδους συλλογικότητα, όπως στα ΕΑΑΚ ή στην Πανσπουδαστική. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα (και) τα συνθήματα που έγραψαν προχθές στη Νομική: «O διπλανός σου μπορεί να είναι το αυριανό αφεντικό σου». Εκφράζουν τη, χαρακτηριστική και στον λαϊκισμό του ’80, απαίτηση στην ατιμωρησία, ενώ η στάση τους απέναντι στη σύγχρονη εποχή καθορίζεται από τον φόβο και την οργή. Δεν θέλουν τις αλλαγές, επειδή τις θέλουν οι άλλοι. Είναι μονίμως απέναντι στους «άλλους». O κόσμος τους είναι οι «μπάτσοι», οι «Kνίτες» και οι «ΔΑΠίτες». Στις σχολές δεν πολυεμφανίζονται παρά μόνο για να διαλύσουν συνελεύσεις ή όποιες άλλες λειτουργίες. H μικροαστική φοβία για το «άγνωστο», σε συνδυασμό με την απλοϊκή θεωρητικοποίηση της βίας, έχει μετατρέψει τους «μπαχαλάκηδες» σε ανεξέλεγκτα και αιφνιδιαστικά παλιρροϊκά κύματα επίδειξης δύναμης με κάθε μέσο και τρόπο. Aυτό άλλωστε είναι το πλαίσιο μέσα στο οποίο ανατροφοδοτείται η δράση τους. O φοβισμένος πάντα σκορπάει φόβο.

Σε κάποιες σχολές του κέντρου, οι «μπαχαλάκηδες» έχουν οσμωθεί με τα EAAK κάτω από το φαντασιακό των «Συσπειρώσεων» της δεκαετίας τού ’70 (και των πρώτων χρόνων του ’80). Aπό ένα πανεπιστήμιο, όπου οι τερατολογίες έχουν δημιουργήσει (και κάποιες συνθήκες έχουν επιβάλει) τον μύθο της «σαπίλας», αντλούν οι «μπαχαλάκηδες», ως γνήσιοι φανατικοί, τη νομιμοποίηση της δράσης τους. Είναι αυτοί που χρειάζονται ένα βαλτωμένο πανεπιστημιακό τοπίο. […]​


----------



## dipylos (Jan 3, 2009)

Στην αμερικάνικη αργκό το μπάχαλο λέγεται (ελέχθη - hapax ή από κάτι χάπακες?)* rumble*, όπως στο βιβλίο *Rumble Fish* που έγινε και ταινία γνωστή, όμως μάλλον έμεινε ειδική αυτή η χρήση. Να μάθουν τους bahalakides οι εταίροι μας, εμείς πώς μάθαμε τα banlieue και τους racailles τους, ή όπως αλλιώς τους λένε, ε?

ΥΓ: Καλώς με ορίσατε, στις σελίδες τις Σαραντάκειες, τις μελιφθόγγους ναυάγησα και εξώκειλα εδώ, εδωδίμως. Τώρα, αν θα βρω πράγματα να πω ή απλώς να παράσχω (ή να παρέξω, που λέει ο ΝΣ παραέξω, τρομάρα του) δεν ξέρω. Έχω και οδοντίατρο αύριο, να μου εξάξει ένα δόντι. Άσπρη πέτρα ξέξασπρη. Θα τα μέλε.


----------

